# ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟



## nonogirl89 (25 يناير 2008)

معلش الموضوع هيبقى بدايته الموت:a82: 

لكن لما بيموت أحد اقاربنا و بنبدأ فى توزيع ممتلكاته ....حاليا الأسر المسيحية بيتشبهوا بأولاد العالم وبيكون نصيب البنت نصف الولد ....دة كمان فى بعض الأحيان مش بنحصل أهل العالم و البنت مش بيكون ليها نصيب فى الميراث ... يعنى كدة أهل العالم فى الحالة دى عندهم عدل أكتر مننا:a82: 

ياترى ايه اللى يخلى الاخ يظلم اخته ويعمل كدة ...و ايه اللى يخلى أب يكتب ميراثه لأبنائه الذكور فقط و ينسى بناته

عايزة رأيكم:flowers:


----------



## abn yso3 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

*لا يا عزيزتى الكلام ده مش بيحصل فى كل البيوت وان كان فهم اناس اكنزو لنفوسهم للهلاك**لكن فية بيوت انا اعرفها شخصيا البنت والولد واحد فى اى وكل حاجة حتى انهم بيدو بعض وكل واحد **بيسيب للتانى وخير الرب بيفيض**الرب يباركك*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



سلام رب المجد معكم..

كما قال لكي أخي الحبيب ابن يسوع..

الكلام ده نادر جدا بين المسيحيين..

وزي مافيه ظلم ..فيه حاجات بترفع الظلم يا اختي الفاضله..

يعني مثلا لو الأب كتب لابناؤه الذكور كل الميراث..يتم الطعن على ذلك البيع بالصوريه..

ويسمى بالمصطلح القانوني: تصرف مضاف لما بعد الموت..ويجوز ابطاله

ولكن ... ربنا مايجيب مشاكل


ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



abn yso3 قال:


> *لا يا عزيزتى الكلام ده مش بيحصل فى كل البيوت وان كان فهم اناس اكنزو لنفوسهم للهلاك**لكن فية بيوت انا اعرفها شخصيا البنت والولد واحد فى اى وكل حاجة حتى انهم بيدو بعض وكل واحد **بيسيب للتانى وخير الرب بيفيض**الرب يباركك*​



انا مش بقول انه بيحصل فى كل البيوت
لكن للاسف دلوقتى بيحصل فى بيوت ناس كتير ان الولد بياخد ضعف البنت :cry2:
مع اننا مسيحيين يعنى والغريب ان الواحد يعمل نفسه متدين فى كل حاجة لكن ساعة الميراث بيقسم وفقا للشريعة الاسلامية
ميرسي على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> سلام رب المجد معكم..
> 
> كما قال لكي أخي الحبيب ابن يسوع..
> 
> ...



شكرا على الافادة يامحامى مسيحى
لكن للاسف دايما بيكون التوزيع طبقا للشريعة الاسلامية :cry2:
مييرسي جدا على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## *mon mon* (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

احيانا بتكون وجهات نظر واحيانا بتكون ظروف الاسرة نفسها يعني ممكن يكون الاب غضبان علي البنت علشان كدة ميكتبلهاش 
بس بجد حرام وربنا يدبر الامور دي


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



*mon mon* قال:


> احيانا بتكون وجهات نظر واحيانا بتكون ظروف الاسرة نفسها يعني ممكن يكون الاب غضبان علي البنت علشان كدة ميكتبلهاش
> بس بجد حرام وربنا يدبر الامور دي



شكرا على المرور والرد يامنمن:ura1:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

طبعا بعد كلام المحامى  مقدرش اقول اى كلمه تانى 

لانه فعلا مش بيحصل فى كل البيوت

شكراااااااااااا على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طبعا بعد كلام المحامى  مقدرش اقول اى كلمه تانى
> 
> لانه فعلا مش بيحصل فى كل البيوت
> 
> شكراااااااااااا على الموضوع المهم​



شكرا على المرور الجميل والرد الاجميل ياكاندى:99:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

*موضوع مهم اوى يا تاسونى 
بس اناا عايز اقول ودة من رأيى الشخصى بس 
ان لو حصلت حاجة زى دىفا انا هسيب كل حاجة لأختى مش هقول علشان مش محتاج لها لا
علشان انا بحبها حب يفوق كل الكلام الفاضى دة 
موضوع جميل واشكر حضرتك علية *


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع مهم اوى يا تاسونى
> بس اناا عايز اقول ودة من رأيى الشخصى بس
> ان لو حصلت حاجة زى دىفا انا هسيب كل حاجة لأختى مش هقول علشان مش محتاج لها لا
> علشان انا بحبها حب يفوق كل الكلام الفاضى دة
> موضوع جميل واشكر حضرتك علية *




ممتازة جدا محبتك لأختك يا جوجو
بس احنا مش بنطالب ان البنت تاخد والولد مايخدش .....كل اللى بطلبه ان البنت تاخد زى الولد 
لآن احنا مسيحيين ومايصحش ابدا نروح الكنيسة ونصلى ...ووقت تقسيم الميراث نلاقى الخدام الكبار اللى فى الكنيسة نفسهم متمسكين بالشريعة الاسلامية اللى بتظلم اختهم 
وكذلك بالنسبة للأب مايصحش ابدا يصلى ويصوم و كل الحاجات دى ...وفى الآخر تلاقيه بيمنع بنته من الميراث بحجة ان الميراث وقتها هيروح لواحد غريب اللى هو جوزها ...دة كدة الراجل دة ماحصلش أهل العالم
ميرسي جدا على الرد الجمييييييييييييييل 
ربنا يباركك و يقوى محبتك الجميلة لأخواتك دى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

هو انا بشوف ده بيحصل بس فى القرى 
وكمان مش بيدوها نص الولد ده بيدوها اى مبلغ يرادوها بيه وخلاص 
ولا نص ولا ربع 
ربنا يرحمنا 
والمهم انى معنديش اخوات اولاد


----------



## just member (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

*يا تاسونى كلامىدة بيوضح انى مش موافق على كدة لان دة مايلقش بينا صح وحبيت اوصل ها الحكاية عن طريق محبتى لأختى وحابب كمان اقولك حاجة مهمة اوى بس دى هقولة علشان تثقى تماما انها لا فارقة انا اختى بمرة كانت عاملة حادثة بلسارة وكان عندى نزيف جامد وكان متطلب نقل دم ليها بسرعة روحت ماتردتش لحظة فى نقل الدم دةوعلى فكرة انا فصيلة دمى 
المهم  فضلت على الحالة دة لمدة تلات ايام فى اسبوع واحد لحد ما حصل عندى ان انزيم الكبد على بسبب قلة الدم فى جسمى ورحت كف لوحدى علشان ماحدش يعرف بكدة وعرفت ها الحقيقة وفضلت ان ماحدا يعرف علشان يهتموا بأختى اكتر 
تقريبا مش بعد ها الحكاية اثق كل الثقة ان عمرى م هدور على ها الكلم الفاضى دة زى م قلت لحضرتك يا تاسونى ولو الامر تطلب حياتى كلها هقدمهلها تحت رجليها بوناى تردد لانى بعتبرها امى قبل ما تكوناختى 
وللعلم هى الوحيدة اللى لي فى ها الدنيا  *


----------



## remo_m_m (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

*هو بعد الى انتم قولتو ما فيش كلام تانى بس انا شايف ان خلاص الكلام دة انتهى وكلة بقى واحد 

وربنا ما يظلم حد

(  R  )*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة فى المسحية لا فرق فى المراث بين ولد و بنت وجوب من جوه منتدنا الجميل برده


*
من قال لكم ان الكتاب المقدس لم يتحدث عن المواريث ؟؟!!

حدث أن صلفحاد بن حافر مات بالبرية مع الجيل الاول الذي عاقبه الله و لم يكن له بنبن فظن العبرانيين أن نسله سيحرم من الارث الخاص بهم في أرض كنعان و ان هذا الميراث سينتقل لاخوته و لكن الله رفض ذلك و أوضح تساوي الرجل و المرأة في الميراث و أوضح أن عدم وجود الابناء الذكور لا يحرم البنات من الميراث أو يدخل أعمامهم الرجال معهم و انما يوزع الميراث بالتساوي
عليهم …….. راجع التالي :

سفر العدد 27 : 1فَتَقَدَّمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ بْنِ حَافَرَ بْنِ جِلعَادَ بْنِ مَاكِيرَ بْنِ مَنَسَّى مِنْ عَشَائِرِ مَنَسَّى بْنِ يُوسُفَ. وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنَاتِهِ: مَحْلةُ وَنُوعَةُ وَحُجْلةُ وَمِلكَةُ وَتِرْصَةُ. 2وَوَقَفْنَ أَمَامَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارَ الكَاهِنِ وَأَمَامَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَكُلِّ الجَمَاعَةِ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاتٍ: 3أَبُونَا مَاتَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ وَلمْ يَكُنْ فِي القَوْمِ الذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلى الرَّبِّ فِي جَمَاعَةِ قُورَحَ بَل بِخَطِيَّتِهِ مَاتَ وَلمْ يَكُنْ لهُ بَنُونَ. 4لِمَاذَا يُحْذَفُ اسْمُ أَبِينَا مِنْ بَيْنِ عَشِيرَتِهِ لأَنَّهُ ليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ؟ أَعْطِنَا مُلكاً بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِنَا». 5فَقَدَّمَ مُوسَى دَعْوَاهُنَّ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. 6فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 7«بِحَقٍّ تَكَلمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ فَتُعْطِيهِنَّ مُلكَ نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِهِنَّ وَتَنْقُلُ نَصِيبَ أَبِيهِنَّ إِليْهِنَّ. 8وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ. 9وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ. 10وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لهُ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لأَعْمَامِهِ. 11وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لأَبِيهِ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِنَسِيبِهِ الأَقْرَبِ إِليْهِ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ فَيَرِثُهُ». فَصَارَتْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَرِيضَةَ قَضَاءٍ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.

هذه شريعة المواريث في العهد القديم و تسري بالعهد الجديد أيضا لأن كلمة الله واحدة
الاب يرثه أبناؤه بالتساوي ذكورا و أناث و عدم وجود الذكور لا يعني أن أخوة الاب
يرثون بل يرث الاب بناته .

النقطة الغير واضحة بعض الشئ هي الزوجة , هل ترث في زوجها أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سأقول مرة أخرى رأيي ( الشخصي ) من دون آيات , طالما أن سفر التكوين يعلمنا أن الله خلق الانسان ذكرا و أنثى و أن الرجل يصير مع زوجته جسدا واحدا أاذ فالزوجة مثلها
مثل الابناء أي جسد واحد مع الاب و بالتالي تأخذ نصيبا مساويا مثل الابناء لانها واحد مع زوجها و الابناء خرجوا منهم .


الميراث الاسلامي مجحف بحق المرأة فهو يعطيها نصف ميراث الرجل دون مبرر و ان لم يكن للرجل أبناء ذكور يدخل أخوته الرجال مع بناته في الميراث و هو ما رفضه الله في الكتاب المقدس و المضحك اننا في النهاية نسمع الاسطوانة المشروخة أياها : الاسلام كرم المرأة .





من شرح الاستاذ عبد المسيح
منتدى الا*​قباط 
المرجع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14823


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> هو انا بشوف ده بيحصل بس فى القرى
> وكمان مش بيدوها نص الولد ده بيدوها اى مبلغ يرادوها بيه وخلاص
> ولا نص ولا ربع
> ربنا يرحمنا
> والمهم انى معنديش اخوات اولاد



فعلا الموضوع دة بيزيد فى القرى جدا
وربنا مع الجميع
ميرسي جدا على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا تاسونى كلامىدة بيوضح انى مش موافق على كدة لان دة مايلقش بينا صح وحبيت اوصل ها الحكاية عن طريق محبتى لأختى وحابب كمان اقولك حاجة مهمة اوى بس دى هقولة علشان تثقى تماما انها لا فارقة انا اختى بمرة كانت عاملة حادثة بلسارة وكان عندى نزيف جامد وكان متطلب نقل دم ليها بسرعة روحت ماتردتش لحظة فى نقل الدم دةوعلى فكرة انا فصيلة دمى
> المهم  فضلت على الحالة دة لمدة تلات ايام فى اسبوع واحد لحد ما حصل عندى ان انزيم الكبد على بسبب قلة الدم فى جسمى ورحت كف لوحدى علشان ماحدش يعرف بكدة وعرفت ها الحقيقة وفضلت ان ماحدا يعرف علشان يهتموا بأختى اكتر
> تقريبا مش بعد ها الحكاية اثق كل الثقة ان عمرى م هدور على ها الكلم الفاضى دة زى م قلت لحضرتك يا تاسونى ولو الامر تطلب حياتى كلها هقدمهلها تحت رجليها بوناى تردد لانى بعتبرها امى قبل ما تكوناختى
> وللعلم هى الوحيدة اللى لي فى ها الدنيا  *



ربنا يخليك لأختك ويخلى اختك ليك ياجوجو
وبجد ياريت كل الاخوات يحبوا بعض كدة:yahoo:
ميرسي جدا على المرور والرد 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



remo_m_m قال:


> *هو بعد الى انتم قولتو ما فيش كلام تانى بس انا شايف ان خلاص الكلام دة انتهى وكلة بقى واحد
> 
> وربنا ما يظلم حد
> 
> (  R  )*



للاسف الموضوع دة لسه موجود ياريمو 
ربنا يسمع منك
ميرسي جدا على المرور والرد:99:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> سلام ونعمة فى المسحية لا فرق فى المراث بين ولد و بنت وجوب من جوه منتدنا الجميل برده
> 
> 
> *
> ...



بعد كلامك دة ماقدرش اقول حاجة تانى
وشكرا جدا جدا جدا على الاضافة الرائعة دى :99:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*


فعلا ده اللى بيحصل 

بس بتكون مش فارقه عشان بيكون فى محبه 


ميرسى جداااا على الموضوع المهم ده 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> فعلا ده اللى بيحصل
> 
> بس بتكون مش فارقه عشان بيكون فى محبه
> 
> ...




كلامك صح انها بتبقى مش فارقة عشان المحبة 
بس فلنفرض ان الاخت او البنت دى محتاجة الفلوس دى ...ولادها داخلين جامعات.... او هتجهز بناتها مثلا ..ومش عايزة تقول لحد ان مش معاها فلوس كفاية او محتاجاها عشان تأمن مستقبل ولادها .
يبقى ليه الظلم من الاصل 
يعنى اهل العالم بيدوا البنت نص الولد واحنا مش بندى البنت خالص
دة حتى مايرضيش ربنا خالص
ميرسي جدا على المرور الجميل والرد ياسكرة
ربنا يباركك ياقمرتى


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> كلامك صح انها بتبقى مش فارقة عشان المحبة
> بس فلنفرض ان الاخت او البنت دى محتاجة الفلوس دى ...ولادها داخلين جامعات.... او هتجهز بناتها مثلا ..ومش عايزة تقول لحد ان مش معاها فلوس كفاية او محتاجاها عشان تأمن مستقبل ولادها .
> يبقى ليه الظلم من الاصل
> يعنى اهل العالم بيدوا البنت نص الولد واحنا مش بندى البنت خالص
> ...






انا معاكى ان فى كتير مش بيدو البنت ورثها للاسف 

بس هو ده الواقع فعلا فى عائلات كتير للاسف 

بس هى ليه تخبى على اهلها اعتقد ان مش معقول 

اهلها يعرفو انها محتاجه حاجه وهما مقتدرين ويرفضو يدوها حقها 

لازم يكون فى صراحه ومواجهه بين البنت واهلها وتطلب حقها 

وكتير جدا من العائلات بتحكم الكهنه فى الموضوع 

يعنى تتكلم مع ابونا وهو يدخل فى الموضوع 

وفى النهايه اذا تاذمت الامور بينهم مافيش غير القانون 

واللى هيديها نص حقها مش حقها كله 

وهنا لازم يكون فى دور للكنيسه ومحاكم خاصه بالاقباط 

ولو انى برفض تماما حكايه اننا نقف ادام بعض فى المحاكم دى 

لكن ده بيكون الحل الاخير فى الموضوع لو الامور متدهورة اوى 

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ليه تظلم أختك أو بنتك ؟؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> انا معاكى ان فى كتير مش بيدو البنت ورثها للاسف
> 
> بس هو ده الواقع فعلا فى عائلات كتير للاسف
> 
> ...




كلامك صح يامريامتى
وياريت كل واحد بجد يدى اخته او يكتب لبنته نصيبها الحقيقى مش النص
لاننا مسيحييييييييييييييييييييييين وكمان مايصحش ان البنت تبقى متجوزة وتقول لجوزها ارفعلى قضية على اهلى او كلم اهلى عشان يدونا حقنا .... دة حتى عيب قدام الناس ...والمحبة ترفض كدة:cry2:
ميرسي جدا لنقاشك الجميل اللى بحبه جدا :t31:
ربنا يباركك ياقمرى​


----------

